# Glock and reloads



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

I want to reload for my G23. Several guys have told me I can't but I don't think any of them own a Glock. I know to use jacketed bullets in the glock barrel. Any input would be much apprieciated.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I've used reloads on my G-35. Just inspect each reloaded ammo and what it leaves in the barrel.

I purchase reload ammo from a well known local ammo company. Just stay away from a "friend's" reloaded ammo.


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

I hear you Glockamania. I definetly only shoot reloads from a known source(my own). I also tend to load on the conservitive side. I'm into comfort and accuracy not the big bang theory.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I had a G30 and have a G21c. The only reloads that work for me are the ones that I make and they are round nose only. I have to make sure that the TOL is right on spec and no crimp is used. Since I figured this out a little over a year ago I have put around 8000 rounds mostly through my 21 since I sold my 35 in Jan.. Not one mishap. I can buy the same reloads from a store but the TOL is off a tad. 

I wonder why Glocks have this problem and do they have any problems with any kind of manufactures ammo of a certain type?


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Newcomer to this Forum. 

I've been loading FMJ RN in my G19-26 and 21SF.

No problemo.

If your going to use lead, consider an after market barrel.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Use a case gauge to verify there is no bulging. .40 S&W Glock barrels have an area of unsupported case from the design of the feed ramp. With the polygonal barrel you should only fire FMJ/ jacketed ammo to prevent lead fouling in the barrel. Fouling will increase your pressure which in turn can cause a "blowout" or ruptured case(KaBoom).
If you must shoot lead reloads there are many aftermarket barrels that have greater case support and rifling. That being said, if you stay within normal factory loads and don't go terminator, check your brass with a case gauge before reloading (chunk any that fails) and check/clean your barrel for lead deposits(fouling) after each range session you should be o.k.
I have reloaded many lead rounds for my G22 but shoot them only through an aftermarket barrel.
Safety is paramount, most rules of firearm safety are written in blood. If you have any doubt or questions, don't do it. Pay for factory ammo or reload for a weapon other than a Glock 22/23/24/27/35.
My opinion only. Good luck. :smt023


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

I thank ya'll for your input.


----------



## 0440 (Dec 3, 2007)

*re-loads*

hearing much about using re-loads I contact the Glock distributator. He said they did not recommend re-loads (jacketed) and that re-loads would negate warranty.......however, (he said) you would have to ADMIT using re-loads and there is no way of proving use of re-loads (other then overload)..........I gather can use 'jacketed' re-loads using a reasonable load, say 4 grains of bullseye (in my case)
Believe I will be heading to a 17C............ checking prices now


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

K Bob said:


> I want to reload for my G23. Several guys have told me I can't but I don't think any of them own a Glock. I know to use jacketed bullets in the glock barrel. Any input would be much apprieciated.


I've shot thousands of rounds through my Glock 17 and 34 that I have reloaded using jacketed truncated cone and jacketed hollow point bullets. My first batch of reloads had problems because I didn't have enough powder in the cartridges to reliably cycle the gun. I had three rounds that didn't have a proper seal and left the bullet lodged in the barrel (the discharge made a funny sound so I stopped and checked the barrel before proceeding. Hence the saying: If the gun goes pop, you stop!) After that learning experience, I adjusted my dies correctly, placed enough powder in the cartridges and I have had no problems the last 8000 rounds. I know many people who reload and have put tens of thousands of rounds through their stock glocks with no problems. There is no need for an after market barrel unless you are loading unjacketed bullets.


----------

